# The Genie Game- Grant wishes with pun and make a wish



## Breezy-Trail

I found this on another forum.
Its a fun game that can be quite funny.

The game is simple...wish for something, and grant the wish of the person before you, but make sure it has a defect... ex.

Person1: I wish for riches
Person2: Wish granted, but the world is destroyed...mwahaha

I will start
I wish: That I had a dog.


----------



## Frosty1

*Re: The Genie Game- A fun and funny game*

Wish granted, but it bit you, you got rabies and died. Bwahahahahaaaaaaa lol


----------



## Frosty1

*Re: The Genie Game- A fun and funny game*

Oops forgot a wish.

I wish I had a sailboat.


----------



## Breezy-Trail

*Re: The Genie Game- A fun and funny game*

Wish granted, but Black Beard (despite Captain Jack Sparrows help) filled it all full of holes and shrunk the ship and put it in a bottle.

I wish I had a car.


----------



## Frosty1

*Re: The Genie Game- A fun and funny game*

Wish granted, but, as you enter the car, you find that there is already a car jacker inside! He steals the car with you in it, and then drops you off in a dilapidated, empty cottage far, far from your home.

I wish I had a horse


----------



## GingersMaMa

*Re: The Genie Game- A fun and funny game*

Wish granted , but as you step into the saddle you find out that your horse was an Ex rodeo bucking horse and he trows you into the horse trough !! :greengrin:

I wish I had more goats


----------



## Frosty1

*Re: The Genie Game- A fun and funny game*

Wish granted, you have more goats, and more goats, and EVEN MORE goats!! You have 5,000,000,000,000 goats on the same amount of land that you have now. Oh, and 4,000,000,000,000 of them are.... Pregnant! hehehehe 

I wish I had another milk cow.


----------



## RMADairyGoats

*Re: The Genie Game- A fun and funny game*

Wish granted, but the cow kicked you off the milk bucket and broke your leg  :laugh:

I wish I had an Alpine


----------



## GotmygoatMTJ

*Re: The Genie Game- A fun and funny game*

Wish granted, but your new alpine unfortunately has horns and happens to know how to use them! On your behind! :O

I wish I had a bigger barn.


----------



## GingersMaMa

*Re: The Genie Game- A fun and funny game*

Wish granted but it has a huge hole in the roof and it started snowing !!

I wish I had a milking stand


----------



## .:Linz:.

*Re: The Genie Game- A fun and funny game*

Wish granted, but unfortunately you used rotten lumber to build it, so as soon as your goat hopped up on it, it collapsed.

I wish I had a million dollars. (Hot Dog!)


----------



## Frosty1

*Re: The Genie Game- A fun and funny game*

Wish granted, but sadly, it's counterfeit, the FBI caught you and..... Your now in jail. 

I wish I had a MacBook Pro.


----------



## Lealonna

*Re: The Genie Game- A fun and funny game*

Wish granted, but when you receive it, you realise it's really a PC in Mac's clothing.

I wish my cold would go away.


----------



## GotmygoatMTJ

*Re: The Genie Game- A fun and funny game*

Wish granted, but now you have the flu! :O

I wish I had a new saddle.


----------



## GingersMaMa

*Re: The Genie Game- A fun and funny game*

Wish granted but it's a Toy saddle :greengrin:

I wish I had a blue eyed buck


----------



## GotmygoatMTJ

*Re: The Genie Game- A fun and funny game*

LOL. Good one! I'd deal with that! xD

Wish granted! But he never EVER throws any blue eyed kids. EVER.

I wish I had a few more rolls of fencing.


----------



## Frosty1

*Re: The Genie Game- A fun and funny game*

Wish granted, but unfortunately it's a jumbo sized, smelly Boer buck. :greengrin:

I wish I had a 5 pound box of See's candies...... :drool:


----------



## RMADairyGoats

*Re: The Genie Game- A fun and funny game*

Wish granted, but you eat too much and throw up all night :laugh:

I wish I had a milking machine


----------



## GotmygoatMTJ

*Re: The Genie Game- A fun and funny game*

Wish granted! But unfortunately it goes haywire and the tubes come off and milks spews everywhere! And you have to go back to hand milking!

I wish I had this house- http://www.golsn.com/listings/real_esta ... 99967.html


----------



## Frosty1

*Re: The Genie Game- A fun and funny game*

Sorry Gotmygoat, somehow I didn't see your post earlier and we ended up answering the same question. lol

BTW, that sounds like it is a GORGEOUS farm and house!

Wish granted, but I stole the deed to the house, presented it at court, and the judge gave me the farm!  

I wish I had a golf cart. lol


----------



## GotmygoatMTJ

*Re: The Genie Game- A fun and funny game*

D: NOOO!! All my hopes and dreams!! LOL That house in the same city I live in. I want to see it so badly. I'm in love!

Wish granted! But an angry golfer came into your yard and called you a thief and drove away with your new golfcart! :O


----------



## Frosty1

*Re: The Genie Game- A fun and funny game*

You should totally go check out that house, cause it sounds beautiful! 

:O Somebody stole my golf cart?!!? NOOOOOOOOOO lol

Oh, you forgot a wish.


----------



## milkmaid

*Re: The Genie Game- A fun and funny game*

HAHAHA! Gotmygoat, please make a wish! I want to take a turn! :greengrin:


----------



## Frosty1

*Re: The Genie Game- A fun and funny game*

Gotmygoat!!! PLEASEEEEE WISHHHH!!!!!!!!!!  :greengrin:


----------



## GotmygoatMTJ

*Re: The Genie Game- A fun and funny game*

Aaaah!! Your right I forgot D:

I wish for a pony girth!


----------



## Frosty1

*Re: The Genie Game- A fun and funny game*

Thank you! 

Wish granted, but as you step into the saddle...... "SNAP!" it breaks and you fall on the ground! :greengrin:

I wish for a pony!


----------



## milkmaid

*Re: The Genie Game- A fun and funny game*

Wish granted...but just as you're riding into the sunset, you wake up and find out it was a dream.

I wish I was five inches shorter.


----------



## Frosty1

*Re: The Genie Game- A fun and funny game*

Wish granted, but unfortunately you failed to specify that you wanted to be ONLY five inches shorter, so you get 5 inches shorter EVERY month!! :O lol

I wish I had a bowl of ice cream......


----------



## GotmygoatMTJ

*Re: The Genie Game- A fun and funny game*

Wish granted! But it is a GROSS HORENDOUS DISGUSTING bowl of icecream! >

I wish it wasn't raining on my birthday. >:C


----------



## JackMilliken

*Re: The Genie Game- A fun and funny game*

Wish granted but instead of rain it is golf ball sized hail!

I wish I had a guardian donkey


----------



## RMADairyGoats

*Re: The Genie Game- A fun and funny game*

Wish granted, but the donkey brays all night and keeps you awake. :laugh: BTW Happy Birthday GotmygoatMTJ arty:

I wish it was not 2 degrees outside


----------



## Breezy-Trail

*Re: The Genie Game- A fun and funny game*

Wish granted, it isn't 2F outside anymore...now it is more like -20.

I wish for a pregnant boer doe for my B-day (Jan 9th) or one ready to breed.


----------



## Frosty1

*Re: The Genie Game- A fun and funny game*

Wish granted, but she has octuplets and you have to bottle feed six screaming kids...... :greengrin:

I wish I could run a mile in 3 minutes.


----------



## GotmygoatMTJ

*Re: The Genie Game- A fun and funny game*

Wish granted! But you can never stop running ever again! >

Thank you for the birthday wish Lost Prairie! 

I wish for an indoor riding arena.


----------



## Breezy-Trail

*Re: The Genie Game- A fun and funny game*

FYI Frosty1- Oct means 8- as in octagon. The word you were looking for is sextuplets(meaning 6).
okay math lesson over.

Wish granted, but you forgot to say how big you wanted it and they made it 5 miles X 3 miles and one lap give your horse quite the work out.

I wish I had a horse with a horse barn (have cow barn not tall enough for horses).


----------



## Frosty1

*Re: The Genie Game- A fun and funny game*

Jessegoats, I know. I meant that the doe has two teats so she took two kids and you were left with the remaining six to bottle feed. 

Wish granted, but it's a miniature horse and a miniature horse barn... 

I wish I had an iPod.


----------



## Breezy-Trail

*Re: The Genie Game- A fun and funny game*

Oh Okay. That makes a lot more sense. I was thinking something didn't add up (lol my bad..should have known it could nurse 2 out of 8).

Wish granted, you received a iPod touch in the mail from a unknown person, come to find out it was a prank from one of your friends who sent a water damaged iPod.

I wish I had macbook pro with a wireless keyboard and mouse as well as a 21 in. monitor.


----------



## GotmygoatMTJ

*Re: The Genie Game- A fun and funny game*

Wish granted, but unfortunatley all of them were stolen from the nearest electronic store, and you are now going to jail! :O

I wish it was Spring already!

(Oh and btw, a 3 mile by 5 mile indoor riding arena would be AWESOME! WOO! Thanks Genie! xD)


----------



## RPC

*Re: The Genie Game- A fun and funny game*

Wish Granted, But it is only spring for 1 day and the other 364 days are winter snow storms

I wish my nieces could win every goat class at the fair this year.


----------



## Frosty1

*Re: The Genie Game- A fun and funny game*

Wish granted, but they were the only ones competing... 

I wish I had more cheese making equipment.


----------



## milkmaid

*Re: The Genie Game- A fun and funny game*

Wish granted, but just when you are ready to make cheese, your goats all mysteriously dry up.

I wish it wasn't raining on _my_ birthday! (Happy birthday Gotmygoat! :birthday: :hi5: )


----------



## JackMilliken

*Re: The Genie Game- A fun and funny game*

Wish granted but now it is 102f out!

I wish I could fast forward the wait from breeding to kidding


----------



## milkmaid

*Re: The Genie Game- A fun and funny game*

Wish granted, but every one of your does has triplet hermaphrodites.

I wish I could take my goats and chickens along on our vacation out west.


----------



## Frosty1

*Re: The Genie Game- A fun and funny game*

Wish granted, but you have to fit them all in your CAR...... 

I wish all of my does have triplets...


----------



## RMADairyGoats

*Re: The Genie Game- A fun and funny game*

Wish granted, but they are all bucklings :laugh:

I wish I had a pasteurizer


----------



## JackMilliken

*Re: The Genie Game- A fun and funny game*

Wish granted but it doesn't work right and burns the milk

I wish I had a pet rabbit


----------



## milkmaid

*Re: The Genie Game- A fun and funny game*

Wish granted, but it keeps growing...and growing...and growing, until you have to put it out with your goats, and it bullies them.

I wish I had more patience!


----------



## Frosty1

*Re: The Genie Game- A fun and funny game*

Wish granted, but now you're too patient and won't stand up for your rights.

I wish I had a lot of money.. lol


----------



## milkmaid

*Re: The Genie Game- A fun and funny game*

Wish granted, but almost immediately your house burns down. Everyone is okay, but insurance refuses to pay, so you have to spend it all in building a new house. 

I wish I had a LGD.


----------



## RMADairyGoats

*Re: The Genie Game- A fun and funny game*

Wish granted, but it poops all over your goat house 

I wish it was summer


----------



## milkmaid

*Re: The Genie Game- A fun and funny game*

Wish granted, but a swarm of 3-inch mosquitoes descends on you.

I wish I were a better swimmer.


----------



## JackMilliken

*Re: The Genie Game- A fun and funny game*

Wish granted but you become so confident that you try to swim to Hawaii and get eaten by sharks

I wish I had more goats


----------



## GotmygoatMTJ

*Re: The Genie Game- A fun and funny game*

Wish granted! But now you have too many goats! And they break down your fences, and now the bucks are running with the does, they keep multiplying, and multiplying, AND MULTIPLYING! And no one seems to want to buy them so you are stuck with thousands of goats. 

I wish I had more time to do things

(BTW, HAPPY BIRTHDAY to you too, Milkmaid!  )


----------



## Breezy-Trail

*Re: The Genie Game- A fun and funny game*

Wish granted, but now you have waaay to much time on your hands. One minute is a hour and a hour is a day.
You now have everything done but it takes forever to get to the next day to do more things.

I wish I owned that back 20 acres of trees and pasture.


----------



## milkmaid

*Re: The Genie Game- A fun and funny game*

Wish granted...but it is swarming with rattlesnakes.

Thanks Gotmygoat! 

I wish I had a $20 bill.


----------



## Frosty1

*Re: The Genie Game- A fun and funny game*

Wish granted, but it's counterfeit..... 

I wish I could learn a language just by hearing it spoken once.


----------



## .:Linz:.

*Re: The Genie Game- A fun and funny game*

Wish granted, but every time you hear a new language, you learn it, are only able to communicate in that language, and forget the old one.

I wish that I had some chocolate.


----------



## GotmygoatMTJ

*Re: The Genie Game- A fun and funny game*

Wish granted! But it expired two years ago and you get sick! D:

I wish that there was a horse show this time of year near me.


----------



## RMADairyGoats

*Re: The Genie Game- A fun and funny game*

Wish granted, but your horse bucks you off the day of the show 

I wish I would get all doelings next year


----------



## Frosty1

*Re: The Genie Game- A fun and funny game*

Wish granted, but they all have multiple, spur, and fish teats. D:

I wish all my goats will be warm this winter!


----------



## JackMilliken

*Re: The Genie Game- A fun and funny game*

Wish granted, but now patches of the goats hair burns off, leaving them very very ugly.

I wish I had more things for my goats to play on


----------



## milkmaid

*Re: The Genie Game- A fun and funny game*

Wish granted, but your goats decide the only thing they want to play on is YOU!

I wish I could be a dog for a day.


----------



## RMADairyGoats

*Re: The Genie Game- A fun and funny game*

Wish granted, but you forget to say you only want to be a dog for 1 day and instead you are a dog forever :laugh:

I wish Lost Valley Nigerians would sell their herd to me :drool:


----------



## KW Farms

*Re: The Genie Game- A fun and funny game*

Wish granted, but not only are you now completely broke, but strangely all the goats became sterile once they got to your farm.

I wish I had a brand new custom built horse/goat barn!


----------



## Goat Song

*Re: The Genie Game- A fun and funny game*

Wish granted, but a lightning storm suddenly comes, strikes your brand new barn, and it burns to the ground before you could even put anything in it!

I wish I lived in Vermont.


----------



## Frosty1

*Re: The Genie Game- A fun and funny game*

Wish granted, but once you get to Vermont, you can never leave ever again! lol

I wish I had a sheep.


----------



## milkmaid

*Re: The Genie Game- A fun and funny game*

Wish granted, but your sheep barks. Yes, BARKS like a dog! All day and all night.

I wish it was supper time.


----------



## GotmygoatMTJ

*Re: The Genie Game- A fun and funny game*

Wish granted, but the food that you are suppposed to eat is your LEAST favorite and most hated dish!

I wish there was a way to turn back time.


----------



## RMADairyGoats

*Re: The Genie Game- A fun and funny game*

Wish granted, but once you turn back time there is no way to go forward in your life, so now you live the same day over and over again :laugh:

I wish the rat in our barn would go away and stop scaring my mom to death


----------



## Breezy-Trail

*Re: The Genie Game- A fun and funny game*

Wish granted, the rat goes away but when your mom turns in bed she finds a rat on her pillow and screams the roof off. hehe 

I wish my back didn't hurt so bad right now. Hoping I didn't blow a disc...very painful.


----------



## Goat Song

*Re: The Genie Game- A fun and funny game*

Wish granted, but now your legs hurt so bad that you have to get a wheelchair.

I wish I had some alfalfa hay in my barn right now.

P.S. Sorry your back's hurtin'! Hopefully you just temporarily tweaked something!


----------



## Frosty1

*Re: The Genie Game- A fun and funny game*

Wish granted, but the hay is too moldy to use for anything other than cows or fertilizer.

I wish I had my voice back. (I'm getting over being sick and now have lost my voice. 

Feel better jessegoats!


----------



## milkmaid

*Re: The Genie Game- A fun and funny game*

Wish granted, but now you sound exactly like a parrot, and can only repeat after other people.

I wish I had a snow-white horse.


----------



## JackMilliken

*Re: The Genie Game- A fun and funny game*

Wish granted but he is only 2 inches tall!

I wish it was sunny today


----------



## RMADairyGoats

*Re: The Genie Game- A fun and funny game*



jesse-goats said:


> Wish granted, the rat goes away but when your mom turns in bed she finds a rat on her pillow and screams the roof off. hehe
> 
> I wish my back didn't hurt so bad right now. Hoping I didn't blow a disc...very painful.


OMG LOL!!!! I told my mom and she said she would have to be instutionalized if that happened!!! :ROFL: :slapfloor: I hope your back feels better soon :hug:

Wish granted, but you get a horrible sun burn

I wish we lived somewere else


----------



## Frosty1

*Re: The Genie Game- A fun and funny game*

Wish granted, but now you live in Antarctica! Dress warmly! Lol ;-)

I wish I had a tub of strawberry Bluebell ice cream. :d


----------



## KW Farms

*Re: The Genie Game- A fun and funny game*

Mmm...wish granted, but the icecream turned you into a strawberry!

I wish I had a lifetime supply of m&ms.


----------



## RMADairyGoats

*Re: The Genie Game- A fun and funny game*

Wish granted but all your teeth rot and fall out :laugh:

I wish it was time for AGDA Nationals


----------



## Breezy-Trail

*Re: The Genie Game- A fun and funny game*

Wish grated- But you found it was of no interest to you and you weren't very good at graphic design.
http://www.agda.com.au/

I wish it was Spring already...its a bit too cold for me.
Plus I can't wait for kids.


----------



## RMADairyGoats

*Re: The Genie Game- A fun and funny game*

I ment American Dairy Goat Assoc. Nationals


----------



## KW Farms

*Re: The Genie Game- A fun and funny game*

I think that was the joke Riley. :ROFL:

Wish granted, but it's an unusually chilly spring and none of your does ended up settling. Ooohhh..that'd be sad. 

I wish I had someone to trim all my goat's hooves for free!


----------



## poprocksandPEZ

*Re: The Genie Game- A fun and funny game*

Wish granted, but they didn't know what they were doing and now your goats can't walk.. 

I wish that I had a farm!!!!


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

*Re: The Genie Game- A fun and funny game*

Wish granted but your barn falls apart.... not good!

I wish I had a buck


----------



## milkmaid

*Re: The Genie Game- A fun and funny game*

Wish granted, but he's interested in everything but the does. :hair:

I wish I had a free box of Chex cereal.


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

*Re: The Genie Game- A fun and funny game*

oh that is sad :sigh: ....

Wish granted but it is all moldy
I wish I had a lamancha


----------



## RMADairyGoats

*Re: The Genie Game- A fun and funny game*

Wish granted but it is very mean (unlike most LaManchas) and head butts you every day

I wish I could go to a Rihanna concert


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

*Re: The Genie Game- A fun and funny game*

Oh that would be sad too!
Wish granted but it pours the WHOLE time!

I wish I had a LOTS of land!


----------



## milkmaid

*Re: The Genie Game- A fun and funny game*

Wish granted, but it is covered with molten lava because there is an active volcano in the middle of it.

I wish I was Cinderella.


----------



## DavyHollow

*Re: The Genie Game- A fun and funny game*

Wish granted but your glass slippers break on your feet (ouch!)

I wish I could run a shelter for animals


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

*Re: The Genie Game- A fun and funny game*

Wish granted but it gets closed down..... 

I wish I had my own horse


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

*Re: The Genie Game- A fun and funny game*



jesse-goats said:


> Wish granted, the rat goes away but when your mom turns in bed she finds a rat on her pillow and screams the roof off. hehe
> 
> I wish my back didn't hurt so bad right now. Hoping I didn't blow a disc...very painful.


my mom had a rat in her bed a few weeks ago!!!! :slapfloor: :ROFL:


----------



## DavyHollow

*Re: The Genie Game- A fun and funny game*

Wish granted but its very old and angry horse, and it would rather not be seen so always hides

I wish I had a mini cooper


----------



## xymenah

*Re: The Genie Game- A fun and funny game*

Wish granted but its a toy one and the wheels don't even move.

I wish goat gestation was shorter. :hair:


----------



## DavyHollow

*Re: The Genie Game- A fun and funny game*

Wish Granted, but you only get boys and one at a time

I wish I had a million dollars


----------



## Frosty1

*Re: The Genie Game- A fun and funny game*

Wish granted, but it's counterfeit and you end up spending a million dollars on lawyers just trying to get you not guilty. 

I wish I had a new milk cow...


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

*Re: The Genie Game- A fun and funny game*

wish granted but she is dry and will not get pregnant.

I wish I had a big barn


----------



## DavyHollow

*Re: The Genie Game- A fun and funny game*

wish granted but its filled with holes and a family of wild hogs

I wish I had another Alpine


----------



## Breezy-Trail

*Re: The Genie Game- A fun and funny game*

Wish granted- but she was only nice to you when you were looking at her. When you brought her home she turned into a beast. She aborted and when you went to breed her she killed the buck- Whaa ha ha ha!

I wish I had a full time or 2 part time jobs.


----------



## KW Farms

*Re: The Genie Game- A fun and funny game*

Wish granted, but your boss(s) pay you with gum. :laugh:

I wish I had my own movie theater.


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

*Re: The Genie Game- A fun and funny game*

Wish granted but they don't play any good movies

I wish I could have LOTS of goats!


----------



## xymenah

*Re: The Genie Game- A fun and funny game*

Wish granted but then they take over the world, eat all the food and humans cease to exist.

I wish I could have some carrot cake right now.


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

*Re: The Genie Game- A fun and funny game*

Wish granted but it is all moldy!

I wish I hade a cheese cake


----------



## milkmaid

*Re: The Genie Game- A fun and funny game*

Wish granted but it is made out of cheddar and Swiss instead of cream cheese.

I wish I could recite a whole book from memory.


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

*Re: The Genie Game- A fun and funny game*

wish granted but it is a book you can't stand!

I wish my doe would have :kidred: :kidred: :kidred: :kidred:


----------



## RMADairyGoats

*Re: The Genie Game- A fun and funny game*

Wish granted, but they all had extra teats

I wish I had another awesome doe


----------



## milkmaid

*Re: The Genie Game- A fun and funny game*

Wish granted, but she came with a super mean buck...and oh by the way, when you got them you had to sign a paper that you would never kill or sell the buck. :greengrin:

I wish I could fly.


----------



## DavyHollow

*Re: The Genie Game- A fun and funny game*

Wish Granted but now you can't get down and always stay a mile up

I wish I could get my doctorate sooner


----------



## mistydaiz

*Re: The Genie Game- A fun and funny game*

Wish Granted: but only if you sell all of your goats and never buy another goat again!


----------



## DavyHollow

*Re: The Genie Game- A fun and funny game*

*LE GASPE* No doctorate is worth that!! lol


----------



## KW Farms

*Re: The Genie Game- A fun and funny game*

^ :laugh:

I wish I had some new boots!


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

*Re: The Genie Game- A fun and funny game*

Wish granted but they are only 'new' to you, and have HUGE holes in the bottom!

I wish I had a goat with wattles!


----------



## Frosty1

Wish granted, but the wattles are each 5 inches long, and are always getting caught in things! 

I wish I had a registered Nubian doe...


----------



## thegoatgirl

Wish granted, but....she turns out to be VERY MEAN, and hurts you!!!!  

I wish I had a Sundagu registered alpine doeling!!! :drool: :drool:


----------



## Breezy-Trail

^ Its Sundgau :greengrin: The alpine breeders and I are always teasing about the spelling of those names. I got it wrong a few times and was able to correct them a few times as well, lol.

I have a going to be registered sundgau doeling...but she is NOT for sale  
so..

Wish granted, you get mine but she walks all the way back to me never to return, :greengrin: 

I wish I had a doe correct in every alpine color.
I have a perfect chamoisee, cou clair, and Sundgau....I just need a cou blanc and a few others :laugh:


----------



## thegoatgirl

Sorry about the miss-spelled name!!  I was in a hurry, and miss spelled it!!   

Wish granted, but they all have awful udders, attachment, and teats!!!!!!!!!  

I wish I had the Alpine doe Vance's Remus Robena!!! :drool: :drool: :drool:


----------



## Breezy-Trail

I knew you mis-spelled it by accident...I was just teasing.

Wish granted. You get the doe but realize her udder has been clipped...as in removed 

I wish I had all the fencing to fence off 1-2 acres.


----------



## RMADairyGoats

Wish granted, but all the fencing is filmsy and falls down
I wish I had a kidding cam


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

wish granted but is always turns off when a doe gets close to labor/kidding

I wish I had a lamancha


----------



## mmiller

Wish granted but she always dries up 5 days after kidding. ( the kids need the good stuff. lol.

I wish I had a good LGD.


----------



## DavyHollow

wish granted but its pregnant and has mean little puppies that attack the goats

I wish I had a guard duck


----------



## thegoatgirl

Wish Granted, but in attacks you, to!!  

I wish I had a Cou Noir Buck.


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Wish granted but all does bred to him never settle

I wish I had a few bucks


----------



## DavyHollow

wish granted, but they LOVE you more than the does, and try to mount you when you enter the pen, and fight over you when they see you

I wish I had a parrot!


----------



## milkmaid

Wish granted, but all it does is recite "Mary Had a Little Lamb" ALL DAY LONG!

I wish my goats would never get sick!


----------



## DavyHollow

wish granted, but they also never do anything in order to avoid getting sick.

I wish I was out of school for summer already


----------



## mmiller

Wish granted but you get sick and have to stay inside all summer.


I wish I had more time off from work. (work 6 days a week)


----------



## DavyHollow

wish granted, but its because you got fired 

I wish I will get all As on my report card


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

wish granted but your teachers changed them to D's cuz they thought you cheated

I wish I could move


----------



## DavyHollow

Wish granted, but there are no goats allowed

I wish I could go home again


----------



## Gumtree

granted....but you can never leave again....

I wish my boss liked me


----------



## milkmaid

Wish granted, but now nobody else does! 

I wish I had a chocolate-covered strawberry.


----------



## KW Farms

Wish granted, but it's just one made of plastic.

I wish I had a piece of cake.


----------



## DavyHollow

wish granted, but its vomit flavored

I wish I could visit the grand canyon


----------



## KW Farms

Wish granted, but during a hike there, you got lost and can't find your way back.

I wish my sunburn would go away!


----------



## milkmaid

Wish granted, but your tan goes with it!!

I wish homozygous polled goats weren't hermaphrodites - no disbudding! Hooray!!


----------



## thegoatgirl

Wish granted, but they are all BUCKS!!!  

I wish.......that I had....... :chin: the doe Willow Run WRA Jasmine. :drool: :drool:


----------



## RMADairyGoats

Wish granted, but you can't ever get her bred again, so she becomes nothing more than a pet 

I wish I had a kidding cam


----------



## DavyHollow

wish granted, but the does always hide out of site to kid and give you LOTS of false alarms.

I wish I could build a bigger barn!


----------



## thegoatgirl

Wish granted, but one day, when it's REEEAALLY windy, it ALL FALLS A PART!!!!

I wish I had a HUUUUGGEEE bale of CLEAN straw!! :greengrin:


----------



## milkmaid

Wish granted...it's clean on the outside...but when you open it, it's full of rats' nests.

I wish I had a setting hen that would set all the time.


----------



## DavyHollow

wish granted but she sets ALL the time, meaning she doesn't eat, and passes

I wish I had a horse!


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Wish granted but it is CRAZY! and you have to sell him

I wish I had a blue eyed, wallted buck!


----------



## RMADairyGoats

Wish granted, but here never throws either blue eyes or wattles
I wish I had more does


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

wish granted but they never settle

I wish I had a buck


----------



## milkmaid

Wish granted, but he will only breed does that you don't want him to.

I wish we could find a quiet rooster.


----------



## Breezy-Trail

Wish granted- Your rooster is super quiet...too quiet. You never hear anything from him. Oh wait he's dead thats why.

I wish Spirit will kid in the next week while my sister from MO is here.


----------



## KW Farms

Wish granted, but none of the kids make it.

I wish I had a new pair of sunglasses.


----------



## milkmaid

Wish granted, but they're a sickening shade of yellowish-green and enormous. 
I wish I could get to Narnia.


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

LOL! just check the spare room! 

Wish granted but you get stuck there 

I wish I could move!


----------



## KW Farms

Wish granted, but you moved to the house next door. 

I wish I had a Nubian doe.


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

oh yuck! 

wish granted but she is unregistered and doesn't milk much at all

I wish I had a big barn!


----------



## milkmaid

Wish granted, but it's confiscated by the KGB.

I wish I was a princess.


----------



## KW Farms

Wish granted, but you have to move to the castle where no goats are allowed and you're forced to live "goatless"...

I wish I could be a goat for a day!


----------



## milkmaid

NOOOOOOOOO! 

Wish granted, but you're in a small pen with a MEAN horned doe - and you don't have any horns!!

I wish I could travel out west in 5 minutes.


----------



## KW Farms

Wish granted, but it takes you 5 years to get back.

I wish I had a pet penguin.


----------



## milkmaid

Wish granted, but then everybody thinks you will take unwanted unusual pets and starts dumping all sorts of animals on you: iguanas, hermit crabs, fish, rats, snakes, tarantulas...until your whole house is overrun!

I wish I could win a trip to Hawaii for my family and all our animals!


----------



## meluvgoats

wish granted but the plane crashes on an island and you and your animals are castaways forever.

I wish I had 5 good quality registered goats.


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

wish granted but the bucks won't settle any of your does and your does don't milk much...


I wish I had Phoenix Rising Bird Is The Word :drool:


----------



## meluvgoats

Wish granted but she runs away
I wish I owned d world


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Can he breed a few of my does first?? Pretty please!?

wish granted but no one like your new laws and they all take over

I wish I could buy most of the Phoenix Rising herd!


----------



## caprine crazy

Wish granted but their all CAE positive.

I wish I could show my doe.


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Oh yikes!

Wish granted but she runs around like a mad man and never wins!

I wish I could go to ADGA Nationals


----------



## meluvgoats

Wish,granted but its lashing hailstones,the,size,of footballs

I wish I had a personal slave


----------



## milkmaid

Wish granted, but you get thrown in jail for owning a slave!

I wish the laundry was all done.


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

wish grated but now you have to do the dishes!


I wish I had $500 for a new goat!


----------



## meluvgoats

Wish granted but the goat turns out to be really mean nd she wont breed
I wish I had a big farm


----------



## milkmaid

> wish grated but now you have to do the dishes!


JOY, that wish came true! LOL.


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

:ROFL: :slapfloor:


----------



## RMADairyGoats

HAHA!


----------



## milkmaid

> I wish I had a big farm


Wish granted, but while exploring the barn you fall through a one-way portal into an alternate universe where there's no such thing as goats!!!

I wish we TGS members could have a HUGE get-together!


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

(Me too!!) Wish granted but it's outside and it POURS the whole time and we're all soaked!

I wish I could have all the bucks I wanted!! (with wattles, Blue eyes, moonspots and polled!)


----------



## VincekFarm

Wish granted, but all of them are extremely agressive and won't breed your does.  

I wish I could have alot of champion does under my herd name.


----------



## meluvgoats

Wish granted but their all 10yrs old and too old to kid and too lazy to show!

I wish I had RM216 Charnocks Catrin *1 BrCh!

http://www.dairy-goats.com/brch1.htm#Charnocks Catrin


----------



## VincekFarm

Wish granted but not long after you get her she dies.

I wish I could get a puppy.


----------



## meluvgoats

Awwww now Im heartbroken  
Wish granted but it turns vicious and it kills all your goats

I wish I had a pet snake


----------



## meluvgoats

Awwww now Im heartbroken  
Wish granted but it turns vicious and it kills all your goats

I wish I had a pet snake


----------



## caprine crazy

Wish granted but it gets out of it's cage and bites you.

I wish I had more goats.


----------



## meluvgoats

Wish granted but there all CAE infected.

I wish I had a top quality Toggenburg and Saanen bucks that have great temperaments and breed the does :wink:


----------



## caprine crazy

Wish granted but they have CL.

I wish I could go to the ADGA Nationals.


----------



## VincekFarm

Wish granted, but once the show begins a gunman enters and shoots you.

I wish I was a good cook.


----------



## meluvgoats

Wish granted but the house goes on fire and you wont leave the kittchen cos theres cake baking. You get burned!

I wish I lived in Iowa


----------



## caprine crazy

Wish granted but there is no hay available there and all your goats die.

I wish I was in 4h.


----------



## VincekFarm

Wish granted but everyone in 4-H hates you and bullies you every meeting.

I wish I had a super fluffy, 10 lb, cuddly baby goat that won't grown any bigger and will just be my beloved pet. :laugh:


----------



## meluvgoats

Wish granted but it gets bitten by a rabid squirrel and dies.

I wish I was a billionaire


----------



## caprine crazy

VincekFarm said:


> Wish granted but everyone in 4-H hates you and bullies you every meeting.
> 
> I wish I had a super fluffy, 10 lb, cuddly baby goat that won't grown any bigger and will just be my beloved pet. :laugh:


That happens now in FFA so it really it wouldn't be any different than that! LOL! I think it has something to do with my obsession with goats... :roll:

Wish granted but you waste all your money on more goats and are back to being broke!
I wish summer wasn't over so soon.


----------



## rosti

Wish granted but it gets soooo hot all you goats get heatstroke and die. You get heatstroke also and end up in the hospital for months. 

I wish all of my realitives could get together for a week.


----------



## caprine crazy

Wish granted but one of the older members of your family gets very sick and dies during the week.

I wish I had more space for more goats.


----------



## milkmaid

Wish granted, but a law is passed that says you can't keep goats. The instant the law is passed, an officer comes to your house and demands that you pay a fine of $50,000,000,000,000 per goat.

I wish I was a hobbit.


----------



## rosti

Wish granted but while walking next to a cliff a magic rock falls on your head and changes into a spider!!


I wish taxes were lowered.


----------



## Tayet

Taxes are lowered--for everyone but you!

I wish I had a barn.


----------



## milkmaid

Wish granted, but a mad scientist starts using the loft to perform secret experiments at night, and blows your barn up.

I wish huge cockroaches didn't keep getting in our house.


----------



## meluvgoats

Wish granted but millions of little small ones come into your house

I wish I could move to the USA!!! (a true wish :wink: )


----------



## caprine crazy

Wish granted but you can't bring your goaties with you. 

I wish I could have a Paint mare or gelding.


----------



## rosti

Wish granted but it turns out not to be fully casterated and he is very aggressive and has mental problems due to inbreeding. You end up having to put him down.


I wish I could be braver when it comes to presenting in front of the class.


----------



## milkmaid

Wish granted, but now you're overconfident and end up making yourself look foolish.

I wish that all our hens would go broody at least twice a year!


----------



## Tayet

Wish granted, but all of the eggs they sit on are duds!

I wish that I never had to sell any goats.


----------



## ThreeHavens

Wish granted, but now your backyard has been overrun by goats. These super intelligent goats form a village in which they stage an uprising against mankind. We all now live in a goat-ruled society, and they are slowly but surely taking over the world. 

I wish I never got tired.


----------



## Tayet

Wish granted, you never get tired but after a while of never sleeping when everyone else is asleep you are the loneliest person in the world.

I wish that I never got any fines on library books.


----------



## apachezgirl

Wish granted but the person you bought it off of had stolen it and the police took it back to the owners lol

I wish for a quiet weekend


----------



## Tayet

Wish granted, you get A quiet weekend, but all weekends after that are doubly loud.

I wish the grass grew long and green again every night after the goats have been eating it.


----------



## milkmaid

Wish granted, but then all the goats decide the grass is greener on the other side.

I wish I had a pet monkey.


----------



## Tayet

Wish granted, but the monkey decides flinging poo is his favorite activity.

I wish laundry folded itself.


----------



## nigies4ever

Wish granted.. but it gets bedazzled at the same time....

I wish I had a horse.


----------



## milkmaid

Wish granted, but it's a toy horse and a dog chews the head and all the legs off.
I wish I could eat grapes whenever I felt like it.


----------



## nigies4ever

Wish granted, but you also turn into a dog and grapes are deadly to dogs.

I wish I had a LaMancha doe.


----------



## milkmaid

Wish granted, but she's mean and her milk tastes terrible.
I wish leftover mashed potatoes tasted as good as when they were freshly made.


----------



## apachezgirl

Wish granted but before you could have any leftover mashed potatoes, the goats ate it all

I wish I had a bigger barn


----------



## milkmaid

Wish granted, but as soon as it's finished an airplane crashes into it.

I wish I could swim like a fish!


----------



## caprine crazy

Wish granted, but you sink down to the bottom of a pool and almost drown.

I wish I could do Dairy Goat Evaluation in FFA.


----------



## nigies4ever

Wish granted, but if you want to do participate, you have to eat fried worms.

I wish I could go to another concert.


----------



## goatsfun

Wish granted but there's a riot and you get injured

I wish I was batman


----------



## apachezgirl

Wish granted you become batman and you get shot because you have rabies

I wish for warm weather


----------



## emilieanne

Wish granted. But then a drought happend and wiped out your whole state!!
Ahahahahha
I wish my fair would hurry up and come and I win grand champion again!


----------



## Tayet

Wish granted, but you never win anything in a goat show ever again!

I wish that my goats would hurry up and have their babies!


----------



## emilieanne

Tayet said:


> Wish granted, but you never win anything in a goat show ever again!
> 
> I wish that my goats would hurry up and have their babies!


D: I wish that too though..


----------



## MOgoatlady

Wish Granted to both of you...but zoning laws have changed and you are now in the heart of a city and no livestock allowed. 

I wish I could take a 2 hour nap every day


----------



## milkmaid

Wish granted, but the whole 2 hours an airplane is buzzing your house.
I wish I had an angora rabbit.


----------



## PiccoloGoat

Wish granted, but it's a horrible mean rabbit that bites and doesn't like hugs!

I wish I could finally get my goats


----------



## milkmaid

Wish granted, but they are greedy monster goats - they tear everything on your property to pieces, including your house, eat it all up, and then start going after you!!!!
I wish that I had a beautiful wool sweater.


----------



## Tayet

Wish granted, but somebody knitted the wool BEFORE taking it off the sheep and now you have a sheep stuck to your favorite sweater.

I wish for a not broken ankle.


----------



## milkmaid

^That would make quite an interesting spectacle! :laugh:

Wish granted...you have an amputated leg. XD
I wish I were a famous painter.


----------



## PiccoloGoat

milkmaid said:


> ^That would make quite an interesting spectacle! :laugh:
> 
> Wish granted...you have an amputated leg. XD
> I wish I were a famous painter.


Wish granted... But you're only famous because of how terrible they are!

I wish to have a nice property with a cute house


----------



## milkmaid

Wish granted...but NO GOATS ALLOWED!!!

I wish I were a superhero...


----------



## BillieJoeHoofstrong

Wish granted but your power is to change in to a chicken

I wish I had a button I could press to automatically clean the goats pen and stalls


----------



## Tayet

Wish granted, but when it automatically cleans up, it dumps the poo in a pile in front of your porch!

I wish I could stay up as late as I wanted without being tired in the morning.


----------



## PiccoloGoat

Wish granted... But you never sleep again!!

I wish I could have someone to scratch my back right now!!


----------



## mjgh06

wish granted...but you end up getting a rash.

I wish for an already built chicken coop..


----------



## milkmaid

Wish granted, but it has a special feature that turns the eggs into bombs that go off when cracked into a pan.
I wish the chores were already done.


----------



## BillieJoeHoofstrong

Wish granted but all of the stuff in your barn is in the wrong place tomorrow

I wish I could take my goats everywhere with me


----------



## BlissMeadows

wish granted but one of your goats ended up being chased by a dog 

i wish i had a purebred lamancha doe with papers for registration


----------



## Goatzrule

wish granted but this goat only last for a year.
i wish there could be a fair every month


----------



## milkmaid

Wish granted, but you are disqualified every time.
I wish I had a bowl of strawberries and cream!!!


----------



## Goatzrule

Wish granted ,but the strawberries are rotten.
I wish I had a new barn boots.


----------



## PiccoloGoat

Wish granted, but they are an absolutely hideous colour.

I wish I was getting paid for all the work I'm doing this week...


----------



## milkmaid

Wish granted, but you are getting paid in play money. Hehehe! (What work are you doing? Just curious.)
I wish I knew everything about getting a book published...


----------



## Goatzrule

Wish granted, but you are not aloud to publish anything
I wish, I the snow was gone


----------



## BillieJoeHoofstrong

Wish granted but now it is flooded

I wish I has unlimited money to spend


----------



## alpine_fan

Granted but anything you want to buy is always sold out.

I wish my fish tank was free of snails.


----------



## PiccoloGoat

Wish granted... But now they're all in your garden eating your plants!!



milkmaid said:


> Wish granted, but you are getting paid in play money. Hehehe! (What work are you doing? Just curious.)


For a course I'm doing at school it requires 35 hours of work placement a year. Which is basically being taken out of school for a week and being some business' slave without pay D:
And I always end up working 40 hour weeks anyway.

Also I wish the beautiful brown Nubian doeling from my dream would show up in my backyard


----------



## BillieJoeHoofstrong

Wish granted but she escapes any fence you put.up

I wish animals lived forever


----------



## milkmaid

Wish granted, but they turn into monsters after 15 years.



> For a course I'm doing at school it requires 35 hours of work placement a year. Which is basically being taken out of school for a week and being some business' slave without pay D:
> And I always end up working 40 hour weeks anyway.


Hm. I see why you want pay! Wow!

I wish I were in bed right now.


----------



## JenVise

Wish granted but you wake to realize it is a FLOWER bed...and someone has used the goat manure to fertilize it..

I wish I could retire 30 years early


----------



## myanjelicgirlz

Granted, but you have to spend all day with your goats 
I wish it was warm outside! T_T


----------



## merrykatherine

Granted, but you are stuck inside cleaning house!


I wish I knew if my Nubian, Big Bess, was preggers...


----------



## Goatzrule

wish granted but she is not 
I wish I could advanse in my riding


----------



## alpine_fan

Wish granted, but your horses to ride regress in their training

I wish my lambing season would be done (3 left)


----------



## myanjelicgirlz

granted, but only 2 will kid..(is it kid?)
I wish I could get my kids soon!!


----------



## BillieJoeHoofstrong

Wish granted but they are mean

I wish I didn't Have so much vet school left (6+ years)


----------



## merrykatherine

Wish granted, but then you can't find a job anywhere to get started...

I wish the sun would come up... First day milking a new goat!!!


----------



## alpine_fan

Wish granted, but then it is eclipsed for the entire day...

I wish I could afford my schooling....


----------



## Tayet

Wish granted, but you have to keep going to school FOREVER!

I wish my hands weren't sticky from orange juice.


----------



## BillieJoeHoofstrong

Wish granted but now they are covered in a layer of soap that won't come off

I wish I had a bigger pasture for my goats


----------



## Delilah

Wish granted but you have to get more goats.

I wish my doe has triplet doelings!!


----------



## BillieJoeHoofstrong

Wish granted but they are all sick 

I wish my does we're old enough to breed


----------



## Delilah

Wish granted but they all loose their kids

I wish I had some chocolate.


----------



## merrykatherine

Wish granted...but you are sick and can't eat it so your family eats it ALL before you get better..lol

I wish I was through digging my new goldfish pond!!


----------



## Delilah

Wish granted but your neighbor fills it up with dirt.
I wish that I could have a pillow that was super fluffy.


----------



## myanjelicgirlz

granted, but it explodes everywhere!!
I wish the weather permitted a nice horseback ride


----------



## milkmaid

Wish granted, but your horse bucks you into an fire ant nest, bites you, and then runs away and breaks a leg, totaling a semi truck in the process.

I wish I had a unicorn.


----------



## BillieJoeHoofstrong

Wish granted but you find out it is just a horse with a horn glued to it's head

I wish I had power all throughout my barn that was SAFE too (right now I only have an extension cord for heat lamps and for a light.)


----------



## Delilah

Wish granted but the barn gets destroyed in a storm.
I wish I could go for a horseback ride.


----------



## BillieJoeHoofstrong

(me too!)
Wish granted but your horse goes lame

I wish I could talk to animals


----------



## Delilah

Wish granted but while trying to talk to an animal you get run over by a different one.
I wish I didn't have to go to school.


----------



## PiccoloGoat

Wish granted but you have to do all the work at home

I wish I could be good at archery without having to train a lot


----------



## Delilah

Wish granted but you get hit by a stray arrow.


----------



## Delilah

Oops 

I wish that I had some snack food right now


----------



## milkmaid

Wish granted, it is snack food for vultures.

I wish there were no weeds in the garden!!


----------



## PiccoloGoat

Wish granted, but now the weeds are sprouting in your house! Out of your couch, your bed, te carpet!

I wish I could have a baby to bottle feed


----------



## LamanchaAcres

Wish granted but instead it refuses!

I wish that we will have an all doe year next yr


----------



## milkmaid

Wish granted. You have a baby dragon to bottle feed.
I wish I had a magic pen that could write in any color of the rainbow.
Oops, we were posting together. Wish granted, Lamancha acres, but only one kid is born.


----------



## PiccoloGoat

milkmaid said:


> Wish granted. You have a baby dragon to bottle feed.


Is that such a bad thing?


----------



## milkmaid

Not if you like dragons!


----------



## Delilah

I wish I had a pet dragon.


----------



## alpine_fan

Wish granted, but you can have no other pets ever

I wish I could buy more books (good books)


----------



## Delilah

Wish granted but they all disappear

I wish I had a pet unicorn.


----------



## milkmaid

Wish granted, but he wants to attack all your other pets.
I wish _I_ had a pet unicorn!!


----------



## Delilah

Wish granted but it runs you over.

I wish my goat has three doelings


----------



## milkmaid

Wish granted, but they are fawns instead of kids, and they all run off into the woods.

I wish I had more raisins on my plate.


----------



## Delilah

Wish granted but they turn out to be rat droppings instead.
I wish I could eat broccoli cheese soup everyday.


----------



## Goatzrule

Wish granted but the broccoli turns into trees
I wish there was not such thing as drama


----------



## Delilah

Wish granted but instead of drama something more annoying then that starts

I wish I was on vacation!


----------



## Goatzrule

Wish granted but you have a flood.
I wish I could go to a consert


----------



## alpine_fan

Wish granted but you can't stand the band on stage

I wish I could set up fencing soon


----------



## merrykatherine

Your fence is all up, however your goats can fly right over it!! LOL. No fence is high enough!

I wish I already had my new doelings!! Just 7 more days!!


----------



## Delilah

Wish granted but you find out they aren't doelings they all en up being bucks!
I wish I could fly to the moon!


----------



## Goatzrule

Wish granted but you get stuck there.
I wish my friends lived closer.


----------



## alpine_fan

Wish granted, but you never see them at all then

I wish I could speed retread game of thrones


----------



## Delilah

Wish granted but it freezes.


I wish I see stars


----------



## goatgirl132

wish granted but Thats the only thibg youbwill ever beable to see again 

i wish i was done with shool


----------



## Delilah

Wish granted but you forget everything u learned

I wish that I could fly


----------



## MollyLue9

Wish granted, but you fly too close to the sun and your wax/butter wings melt and you fall into the ocean and drown. 

I wish I was riding my horse instead of going to a baseball game


----------



## goatgirl132

wish granted but you fall off your horse and the team looses

i wish fatty foods wernt so good


----------



## Delilah

Wish granted but you starve to death because there's nothing good to eat
I wish my dog didn't snore so loudly


----------



## Goatzrule

Wish granted but he run so fast in his sleep than he starts moving
I wish all my friends go to the same fair.


----------



## Delilah

Wish granted but you all end up hating each other.

I wish that the goat kid where going to pick up is cute.


----------



## merrykatherine

Wish granted, but turns ugly when older...

I wish we didn't have another hour before we pick up our new babies!!


----------



## goatgirl132

Wish granted but you realize yiur not ready for them

I wish all my friends i ment threw lifeguarding lastyear transfered to retail instead of stayibg in lifeguarding


----------



## Delilah

Wish granted but you never talk to them.

I wish that I could fly!


----------



## goatgirl132

Thats a lie i love talking lol 

Wish granted but plains fill the sky where you fly! 

I wish i could afford livestock lether companys stuff


----------



## Delilah

Wish granted but you find out its junk.

I wish my brother would leave me alone!


----------



## goatgirl132

Wish granted but then you get lonly. 

I wish my dad woukd hurry and and fix the ducklings cage!


----------



## OwnedByTheGoats

Wish granted, but all of the ducklings end up finding a way to get out again. 

I wish I could eat skittles.


----------



## milkmaid

Wish granted, but he hits all his fingers with the hammer and can't do anything for a week. :shocked:
I wish I didn't have to disbud my new kids. 
Oops, we were posting at the same time.
Wish granted but they forgot to put the sugar in them and put in salt instead.


----------



## OwnedByTheGoats

Ew, GROSS! lol

Wish granted, but then they all get their heads stuck in your fencing.


----------



## Delilah

I wish that I could ride tomorrow.


----------



## goatgirl132

Delilah said:


> I wish that I could ride tomorrow.


You never granted the wish

show goat/lamb equipment
www.Facebook.com/wickedshowchains


----------



## OwnedByTheGoats

I never made a wish for her to grant! Oh well...

Wish granted, but you end up falling off.


----------



## goatgirl132

OwnedByTheGoats said:


> I never made a wish for her to grant! Oh well...
> 
> Wish granted, but you end up falling off.


You forgot your wish again lol

show goat/lamb equipment
www.Facebook.com/wickedshowchains


----------



## OwnedByTheGoats

Oh my gosh. Sorry, I am completely exhausted and drained today.

Okay... I wish I didn't have sheep pee on me right now.


----------



## alpine_fan

Wish granted, but you have sheep diarrhea on you instead.

I wish my puppy would stop playing in the mud/poo pile


----------



## merrykatherine

Wish granted, but you don't get him cleaned off before he goes to play in YOUR bed!

I wish I knew how many chicks were going to hatch... My incubator is chirping!


----------



## scooter206

Wish granted but all the chicks will attack ur face mwahaha

I wish I had a giraffe


----------



## BillieJoeHoofstrong

wish granted but it kicks everything

I wish I only had to take vet.classes now not academics


----------



## scooter206

Wish granted but ur class room is half sweet shop

I wish I was good at driving


----------



## Delilah

Wish granted but your car breaks down. 

I wish my cat didn't bite.


----------



## scooter206

Wish granted but your cat goes crazy


I wish I wasn't allergic to cats


----------



## Delilah

scooter206 said:


> Wish granted but your cat goes crazy
> 
> I wish I wasn't allergic to cats


Lol she already is crazy!


----------



## Delilah

Wish granted but you become allergic to goats!

I wish it was summer already!


----------



## NavaBoerFarm

scooter206 said:


> Wish granted but your cat goes crazy
> 
> I wish I wasn't allergic to cats


Wish granted but now you are allergic to goats!!

I wish I had an enormous red barn for my goats


----------



## Delilah

Wish granted but you are now broke!

I wish I could fly!


----------



## Scottyhorse

Wish granted but then you get allergic to everything else. 

I wish that I knew what was wrong with my goats skin.


----------



## Delilah

Wish granted but you find out something else is wrong.

I wish that someone would grant my wishes!


----------



## merrykatherine

Wishes granted. It is summer and you can fly but it is too hot...so you can't stand to fly anywhere!!!!

I wish I was back at work...being sick with the stomach flu is nooooo fun!


----------



## Delilah

Wish granted but you get pink eye.

I wish that I was a super hero!


----------



## scooter206

Wish grated but ur power is explosive Diarrhea


----------



## goatgirl132

scooter206 said:


> Wish grated but ur power is explosive Diarrhea


Well....ew

show goat/lamb equipment
www.Facebook.com/wickedshowchains


----------



## Goatzrule

Wish for something!


----------



## alpine_fan

I wish I felt better.


----------



## Goatzrule

Wish granted but after the summer is over
I wish it was summer


----------



## alpine_fan

That happened to me last year 

Wish granted, but it only lasts a week.
I wish wedding have so much junk so I could get some good snow pictures.


----------



## MoKa-Farms

Wish granted but, you only get 2 pictures
I wish my goat would stop being a pest


----------



## NavaBoerFarm

Wish granted but now your goat is wild and won't let you near
I wish I had babies from my new buck already


----------



## MoKa-Farms

Wish granted but one has a deformed leg
I wish I had a light saber


----------



## NavaBoerFarm

Wish granted but it requires batteries only available in a different galaxy 
I wish I had 1000 acres of mountain meadows


----------



## MoKa-Farms

Wish granted, but they are infested with mosquitoes and millions of groundhog holes
I wish I could have a dog that doesn't smell like Limburger cheese >.<


----------



## goat luver 101

Wish granted, but now he smells like rotten meat
I wish my new buck would hurry up and get here


----------



## Goatzrule

wish granted but he turns out to be the wrong one.
I wish school would get out already!


----------



## NavaBoerFarm

Wish granted but then you're forced to go to summer school 
I wish my organic veggies were ready to eat


----------



## NubianFan

Wish granted but the catch is they are ready to eat YOU!
I wish I was a kid again and could play with Barbie horses.


----------



## MoKa-Farms

Wish granted but all the horses have broken legs
I wish I didn't have to go to a summer campy/schooly thingy


----------



## Delilah

Wish granted but you get in a car crash before you even get there. I wish I could show my goat already.


----------



## montanadolphin

Wish granted, but an hour before you were set to leave to show your goat, it tripped on another goat and fell into a pile of pine brush that was covered in sap and got the sap all in its hair, then walked into a chicken coop and got covered in feathers.

I wish I had solar oven.


----------



## goat luver 101

wish granted, but the sun won't come out for 100 years.

I wish I could vacation to the Bahamas...


----------



## milkmaid

Wish granted, but the cruise ship sinks and you, along with several helpless city slickers, are stranded on an unknown island populated by T-rex and Komodo dragons.

I wish I could sing really well.


----------



## MoKa-Farms

Wish granted but you can only sing well when wearing a polka-dotted tie and a green fedora
I wish my tea wasn't so sweet


----------



## montanadolphin

Wish granted, but drinking your unsweetened tea made your lips pucker so bad you had to get botox to fix them.

I wish my grape vines didn't have black rot.


----------



## NubianFan

Wish granted but your grapevines became so healthy they grew like mad, imprisoning you inside a grapevine cage.
I wish all my goats would get well.


----------



## MoKa-Farms

Wish granted but then you get sick
I wish my rabbit liked his ear mite medication
(I share an account with my sister) I wish Fluffy wasn't blind in one eye


----------



## milkmaid

Both wishes granted, but radiation caused them to merge and you now have a rabbit-duck.

I wish I had a Celtic roundhouse!


----------



## NubianFan

Wish granted you now have a celtic roundhouse, but you spend the rest of your days wishing and searching for that perfect corner to put things in...
I wish there were three Saturdays and two sundays in every week.


----------



## Goatzrule

Wish granted but you have even more week days.
I wish all of my friends would go to the fair (Turns out the only people I was looking foward to coming to the fair slowly droped out.Not that I don't have other friends to play with)
(Is this not the best game to find out other peoples problems?)


----------



## montanadolphin

Wish granted, but then at the fair your friends ditched you while you were in line to get some cotton candy.

I wish I could read minds.


----------



## Goatzrule

Wish granted but they are all thinking bad things about you.


----------



## montanadolphin

You forgot your wish!!!


----------



## Goatzrule

Oops
I wish I get my own horse.


----------



## Delilah

Wish granted but it's an old sway back nag that's knees are so bad you can't ride it.

I wish I could have rode today!


----------



## CWEfarms

You did, but do to the fact that the one granted your wish also erases minds you don't and won't remember, mbawhawhaw

I wish I had another me to help me do everything that I need to during the week


----------



## NavaBoerFarm

Wish granted but in order to do so they needed to split your body in half and let the two halves grow out. But little did you know one of you will harness all the evil of your mind whilst the other all the good and then war breaks out between the two of you and nothing actually ever gets done.

I wish there was a bank error in my favor for once.


----------



## PiccoloGoat

Wish granted, but everyone thinks you hacked in to the systems and you're arrested
I wish I could see my favourite band live this year.


----------



## MoKa-Farms

Wish granted, but you go to the concert and they suck
I wish I was invincible! muahahaha!


----------



## Goatzrule

Wish granted but you have to give up all your animals.
I wish it was cooler.


----------



## montanadolphin

Wish granted, but you got so cold you went into hypothermia.

I wish I could have a dolphin as a pet


----------



## PiccoloGoat

Wish granted, but you have to live in a giant aquarium. 
I wish my school assignments would go away so I don't have to do them


----------



## montanadolphin

Wish granted, but because you no longer had school assignments to do (therefore not practicing the lessons being taught), you flunked.

I wish I had more land.


----------



## Goatzrule

Wish granted but you taxes go up and you end up poor
I wish Thunder wasn't so loud


----------



## milkmaid

Wish granted, but it's so quiet you can't tell a storm is coming, and you get struck by lightning.

I wish I could teleport.


----------



## Goatzrule

Wish granted but you get stuck there and can never get back
I wish there was more wild horses


----------



## MoKa-Farms

Wish granted but now there are less wild birds, goats, and animals of prey
I wish I could sleep 10 hours a day


----------



## montanadolphin

Wish granted, but since you get to sleep in you miss your goats' a.m. feeding and they all get mad at you for always being late with breakfast so kicks and headbutts the whole time you get near them.
I wish the temperature here never got above 90 degrees.


----------



## milkmaid

Wish granted, but it also never goes below 89.
I wish I were taking a nap.


----------



## Goatzrule

Wish granted but that does not last long.
I wish I could fly


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

Wish granted, but you are not able to control where you fly and you repeatedly mutilate yourself by crashing into objects you cannot aviod

I wish it would stop raining.


----------



## Goatzrule

Wish granted but now it is snowing
I wish i could get a new goat


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

Wish granted, but the goat turns out to be nothing like the picture, and it has 3 legs, one eye, a parrot mount and wry face.

I wish it was a moderate temperature


----------



## milkmaid

Wish granted. Clouds come over the sun, and it stays at exactly 72*F for the rest of the year. But the clouds never clear, and there's never any rain.

I wish I would just make myself get up and go take a nap, haha.


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

Wish granted, but your like sleeping beauty and will never wake

I wish for NORMAL weather! This is awful, I feel like I will get jinxed or something!


----------



## milkmaid

Wish granted...This BECOMES normal weather!!!

Now I wish I wasn't so groggy after taking a nap.


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

Wish granted, but now you will be so awake you will never sleep again. (think like, putting red bull instead of water in the coffee maker )

I wish my daughter would be more decisive


----------



## milkmaid

Wish granted, but now she is very stubborn and won't listen to anyone's advice.
I wish we had more tortilla chips.


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

Wish granted, but the catch is they are at the store, but the salsa eating contest is on their way there to buy them all so you need to hurry, you have 6 minutes and 43 seconds

And how did you know, she is already very stubborn 

I wish someone would do the dishes at my house.


----------



## montanadolphin

Wish granted, but the person who did the dishes is charging an outrageous amount of money that you refuse to pay, so the person takes you to court.

I wish my husband would get a bonus this month.


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

Wish granted, but he ends up breaking down and has to take the bus, and it accidentally flies out the window

I wish I didn't have to go to court over some dishes


----------



## montanadolphin

Wish granted, but since the person who charged you an outrageous amount of money wasn't able to take you to court, they broke into your house and out buildings and stole all your goats and jewelry.

I wish the guy down the street wouldn't train his hunting dogs outside of hunting season.


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

Wish granted, but then he will just get different dogs for another purpose, and they will get out all the time and shred your lawn, get in the garbage, and chew the siding off your house

I wish for a new... I don't know, hair tie?


----------



## MoKa-Farms

Wish granted but your hair tie breaks the first time you use it
I wish I had a horse


----------



## katie

wish granted but you have no money to pay for it.

I wish I had more sleep.


----------



## Goatzrule

Wish granted but you have no time for your goats.
I wish I could get my fav horse


----------



## katie

wish granted but your favorite horse now is ornery and hates you.

I wish it would stop raining


----------



## Delilah

Wish granted but instead of it raining water it rains lions and tigers and bears!

I wish that I could find someone to buy my goats kid!


----------



## milkmaid

Wish granted. Ten jerks are all interested in buying the kid.

I wish I hadn't put so much salt on my eggs.


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

Wish granted, go make a new batch!

I wish I didn't have such bad neighbors


----------



## montanadolphin

Wish granted, but your new neighbors are so friendly that the wife is at your door every morning at 7 am to have coffee and donuts...and stays all day long.

I wish one of my roosters hadn't bit me tonight.


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

Wish granted but now he's afraid of you

I wish my pasture would stay like spring time all year long


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Wish granted but the air feels like winter all year round (not sure how that works lol!)

I wish I could be an awesome dairy goat breeder one day and do LA and milk testing!


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

Wish granted, but you are not going to achieve greatness until you are in your 60's

Now what is the issue with the milk tests and LA's? 

I wish more people would put their goats on my thread so I can look at them!
And as a side wish, I wish for nothing bad


----------



## cowgirlboergoats

Wish granted but the goats have one horn
I wish that I can keep the bottle baby forever


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Aww that's a LONG time to wait! Lol!

I have NO clue what to do to start any of it... I only know of a few herds that LA around me but I don't think they are 'host herds' and if I'm gonna pay that kind of money for LA I want to build my herd up first  I don't think many of my girls would score to well.. But I don't know.. I'm still learning..
And as to milk testing.. I get soo confused reading that stuff! I have NO idea where or how to even go about starting that lol!

Wish granted but it turns into a spoiled brat and bites and head butts for a pat lol 

I wish I could move so I had LOTS of land and a big barn to fill with lots of beautiful Nigies, LaManchas, and a few Nubians. And a nice buck barn too!


----------



## NubianFan

Wish granted but the barn is so big that you have to buy a golf cart to get from one end to the other and all the goats, always go to which ever end is farthest from you because they are scared of the golf cart.
I wish big 80's hair would come back in style .


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Well the golf cart would be cool! Lol!

Wish granted but the fad quickly does agin 

I wish I could own Phoenix Farm Summer Bird :drool:


----------



## NubianFan

Wish granted but the bird dies in flames and rises from the ashes everyday and no one wants to come to your house because it smells like burnt feathers all the time.
I wish my car didn't have black interior.


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Birdy is a Nigerian doe that I REALLY want and will never own lol 

Wish granted but its now white and stains NEVER come out!

I wish that I could have more bucks


----------



## NubianFan

I sat down in my car today and it literally burnt by booty and back through my clothes I think I would prefer stains, I don't know what I was thinking when I bought this car. I bought it in January maybe that is why.
and on the Birdy thing, Oh.... LOL well in that case she will arrive AS an actual bird and then the stuff I mentioned earlier will happen. Now for this one Wish granted but your bucks all look like actual bucks. They are dollar bills with horns and legs and a tail and every time one gets near your does, your does run screaming.


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

^^ You forgot to wish, so no wish granted for you 

Joy Farm/ Skyla, Mazie would do very well on an LA, and I can tell you what all that testing stuff means 

I wish I had a Hyena


----------



## MoKa-Farms

Wish granted but the hyena eats one of your goats
I wish that it would stop raining. (has been raining for three days in a row now)


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

I think Mazie would do good to with a Young Stock score  

Really? Oh that would be awesome! I will PM you after I feed and milk 

Wish granted cause I wish it would stop raining here too! LOL!

But! It's going to now snow every time that it would have rained... So sad.... *sniffle*

I wish I could get a Nubian


----------



## milkmaid

Wish granted, but its ears are wings and it flies away like Dumbo, and never comes back.

I wish that all of our setting hen's eggs would hatch.


----------



## Goatzrule

Wish granted but they all die with in a week.
I wish my hackney could show like this.


----------



## MoKa-Farms

Wish granted but it can not do it in front of anyone except you (no cameras either)
I wish we didn't have so many snails


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

Wish granted, but they are replaced with bird sized mosquitos

I wish the grass would grow faster.


----------



## MoKa-Farms

Wish granted but it grows so fast that if you don't mow it every 10 minutes, it will engulf you and your house!
I wish I had a new electric pencil sharpener that actually works!


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

That would actually be a blessing, because I don't have a lawn, just pasture with hay burners! 

Wish granted, but somebody breaks into your house and disassambles it and steals the blade

I wish somebody would by my horse! I mean what the heck, she's got papers, she has a blue eye, she's broke to ride, and is in foal! I'm asking $500 for her and her unborn foal, and all I get is people asking to come and get her for free or they will give me $200 dollars for her! What the heck!


----------



## MoKa-Farms

Wish granted but they trade you lame horse for your horse, and you don't find out it is lame until they take your horse.
I wish I had..... I guess a tissue box?


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

Wish granted but its full of used tissues

I wish the baby goats would grow up faster so I don't have to bottle feed them anymore.


----------



## CWEfarms

Wish granted, but they grow so fast overnight that reach the second story of a building and must be fed a diet of french fries, only french fries.

I wish I didn't have to fly out in two days and could stay in town for the birth of my new ND kids.


----------



## MoKa-Farms

Little-Bits-N-Pieces-ADG said:


> Wish granted but its full of used tissues
> 
> I wish the baby goats would grow up faster so I don't have to bottle feed them anymore.


Ew.


----------



## MoKa-Farms

Wish granted but you miss every birth after this one
I wish I could find tape somewhere normal (not like on my pillow or on the dog bed >.<)


----------



## CWEfarms

MoKa-Farms said:


> Wish granted but you miss every birth after this one
> I wish I could find tape somewhere normal (not like on my pillow or on the dog bed >.<)


Wish granted, tape is now found in normal places. But everywhere there was tape previously is now a type of superglue that sticks to you when you touch that item.

I wish I didn't have to fly to travel long distances but there was something faster than foot, car, or train travel.


----------



## scooter206

Wish granted u can be teleported wherever u want but every time you do so you will age about 10 years

I wish I had more animals


----------



## MoKa-Farms

Wish granted but most of your new animals are either grizzly bears, lions, or rats.
I wish I had my braces off soon with straight teeth


----------



## goathiker

Wish granted the 2 teeth you have left are straight.

I wish my car wasn't broke down...


----------



## BillieJoeHoofstrong

wish granted but it can only go 2 miles an hour now.

I wish I had a slant load horse trailer


----------



## NubianFan

Wish granted but all your horses are now slanted too. 
I wish I had a new barrel type charcoal grill instead of my little putsy one.


----------



## milkmaid

Wish granted, but it costs you all your money.
I wish we would get some sunshine this week!


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

Wish granted, but now the sun burns you whenever you go out side.

I wish that it would stay 76 degrees.


----------



## montanadolphin

Wish granted, but now all the animals that rely on cold weather, like the Polar Bear, go extinct.

I wish my kittens wouldn't attack my feet in the middle of the night while I'm sleeping!!


----------



## MoKa-Farms

Wish granted but instead they sleep on your face.
I wish I had a tame pet moose without any consequences.


----------



## milkmaid

Without any consequences?! That's cheating, lol! I wish I could make a wish without consequences in this game, haha!
Wish granted, but it's a couch potato.

I wish I weren't feeling so lazy.


----------



## NubianFan

Wish granted but now everyone around you feels lazy and you feel like doing something fun and no one will get up off the couch to go with you.
I wish I had ordered some fly predators already.


----------



## scooter206

Wish granted but those fly preditors make you barn rusty

I wish I had a nice pick up truck and a trailer


----------



## Scottyhorse

Wish granted, but you have to give up your house, land, animals, etc, etc.

I wish my doe would stop kicking me while I am milking.


----------



## scooter206

Wish granted but now all that doe with eat is onions so her milk taste like onions

I wish I had a brahman heifer


----------



## MoKa-Farms

Wish granted but it is wild and unruly and it tramples you
I wish my goats weren't either pigs, or they will NOT eat something, I want a medium!


----------



## NubianFan

Wish granted but now they all have three horns and three legs. 
I wish I had a new barn since the fly predators made mine rusty.


----------



## Goatzrule

Wish granted but soon they take over the new one.
I wish the fair is her already cuz i miss my friends


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

Wish granted but both of you are too busy to hang out due to catastrophic events at the fair, and because you couldnt hear what each of you were saying anyway because every one is screaming and running for their cars because there is a band playing that nobody wants to hear.

I wish I could manage to stop being a night owl (insomniac over here!)


----------



## goathiker

I feel you there...

Wish granted but, now you sleep all night and half the day
I wish I had a magic hay unloader and stacker..


----------



## MoKa-Farms

Wish granted but it doesn't work
I wish my dog wasn't afraid of thunder and fireworks


----------



## milkmaid

Wish granted, but now he is afraid of beetles.

I wish this morning hadn't been so crazy!


----------



## Goatzrule

Wish granted but you did nothing all morning and now you need to do all the things you were going to do.
I wish i had a new goat


----------



## MoKa-Farms

Wish granted but it has three teats and CL
I wish wasps didn't like building nests everywhere around here


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

Wish granted but now you have spiders everywhere

I wish there was more hours in the days


----------



## MoKa-Farms

Wish granted but now you sleep through the extra hours
I wish I got a calico barn cat


----------



## BillieJoeHoofstrong

Wish granted but it doesn't catch mice and is mean 
I wish it would stop raining


----------



## Goatzrule

Wish granted but then all the water dries up and you die of thurst
I wish I was older


----------



## goathiker

Wish granted but, now you're 75

I wish I could get rid of all the darn Horsetail Ferns that grow in my pasture.


----------



## PiccoloGoat

Wish granted, but they're all replaced with nightshade!

I wish my goats couldn't or wouldn't yell all the time!


----------



## goathiker

Wish granted but now they sound like Hissing Cockroaches and someone calls the Health Department on you. 

I wish my husbands dog didn't snore so dang loud.


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

Wish granted but now he permeates the house with a decaying stench.

I wish next year is a doe year


----------



## goathiker

Little-Bits-N-Pieces-ADG said:


> Wish granted but now he permeates the house with a decaying stench.


:ROFL:

She does that as well at times and turns around and chases her butt trying figure out the noise.

Wish granted but they are all free martins and hermies...
I wish my barn roof was already fixed.


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

:mecry::tears: Why would you wish that on me?! Lol, that's the last thing I need, people complaining about does I sold with no chance of reproducing.
I hope they are all fully functional doelings! 
Question about that though, a lady with boers told me if a doeling is out of quads, she's sterile, is that true? I can't quite remember but I think I have had does that were out of quads kid before...

Fine, your roof will be fixed, but as soon as the roof is up the walls will collapse.

I wish I had a cheese wheel!


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

Actually, come to think of it, I have never had a sterile animal, or a hermie. I hope I never do! 

Still wishing I had a giant cheese wheel! Cheddar to be specific....


----------



## goathiker

A gal I know has a free martin out of triplets. She had her tested . I've never had one born here either even using polled genetics. I have seen some weird hermies though...

Wish is granted but your horses break into the house and eat the entire cheese wheel and all the bread. 
I wish my buck was home from his lease, I actually miss the nut head...


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

How do they test for that, blood work like always?

My cheese!!! Why!! Lol

Wish granted, but he doesn't remember you.

I wish for another cheese wheel! There, now you have to get inventive with this!


----------



## goathiker

Yeah she sent blood to OSU. All of the hermies I've seen have been Boers weirdly enough. 

Wish granted but, when you wake up early for a meeting you have a flat tire. You mistakenly think that the cheese wheel is your spare and drive away leaving a cheese trail that attracts wild life for miles around. 

I wish August would get here so that I could get my new doelings.


----------



## enchantedgoats

wish granted but can we make it september so the heat wouldnt be so horrible?
i wish icould get a grant from usda for goat farmers so that we could build a new barn!!


----------



## milkmaid

Wish granted, but along with it comes a 12-page ultimatum, telling you how to care for your goats (and it's totally the opposite of what you were planning).
I wish the house were clean.


----------



## BillieJoeHoofstrong

Wish granted but it smells really bad now

I wish MTG didn't smell so weird (and that it worked faster)


----------



## MoKa-Farms

wish granted but now you smell like MTG all the time
I wish that my goat's CL tests will come back negative (took the samples today, super nervous, although it'll take about a week....)


----------



## BillieJoeHoofstrong

(I just had that done and it came back negative) the wish granted but the goat gets a cold that lasts the rest of its life 
I wish it wasn't 100 degrees here


----------



## milkmaid

Wish granted but it's 200 degrees.
I wish we could go swimming!


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

Wish granted but the water is full of flesh eating bacteria.

I wish I had more eyelashes? I don't know what to wish for!


----------



## erica4481

Wish granted but now you have so many you can't see

I wish I could find a black and white spotted nigerian doe with blue eyes


----------



## KasKiRanch

Wish granted but she ends up being moonspotted and turns red and white and she has a genetic defect that she doesn't EVER pass on her blue eyed traits.

Wish I had Dodge Truck.


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

Wish granted but you crash it less than 2 minutes after driving it off the lot.

I wish I had cheaper internet service.


----------



## NubianFan

Wish granted but now your electricity is so high you can't afford to use the computer.
I wish my fingernails were painted to match my toenails.


----------



## erica4481

Wish granted but but you get a fungus and have all your nails removed

I wish my husband would hurry up and finish my new barn


----------



## NubianFan

Wish granted but it is so shoddily put together from him hurrying it just falls down again.
I wish my nail fungus would clear up.


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

Wish granted, but now you have gone bald. 

And little do you know, my PG&E bill is $1000 a month! I doubt it can go any higher! 

I wish my peahens would lay more eggs.


----------



## NubianFan

That's a high electric bill.
Wish granted but the eggs hatch out dragon/peahen crosses cuz your girlies been cheatin on your boys with the local dragons. 
I wish I had some peahen/dragon eggs....


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

That sounds really cool actually 
Wish granted but they grow up and turn on you, they make you their dinner.

I wish I had a mastiff


----------



## goathiker

When do you want one? My cousin runs a Fila Brasileiro rescue.

Wish granted but she digs 4 by 8 foot holes all over your yard. 
I wish I didn't have to till the pasture this year...


----------



## MoKa-Farms

Wish granted but now you have to till it every month
I wish my dog would stop licking his paws and giving himself rashes


----------



## NubianFan

Wish granted but now he is licking your ankles and giving you rashes.
I wish I had an enormous package of ribeye steaks to cook on my new grill tonight.


----------



## KasKiRanch

Wish granted but you forget them on the grill and they burn to cinder catching your grill on fire too.

Wish this week would go by faster.


----------



## NubianFan

KasKiRanch that actually sounds like something that might happen (I have never burned down a grill but I have let my steaks over cook)
Quit wishing your life away!
Okay, wish granted but now time is spinning so fast that you are aging a year a week so by the end of this year you will be 22 years older than you are now.
I wish my steaks were cooked perfectly and my grill wasn't burnt to the ground.


----------



## KasKiRanch

(My husband is notorious for catching our grill on fire lol)

Wish granted but you open the grill to take the steaks out and an eagle flies by and snatches them.

I wish only THIS week would go by fast , and that I wouldn't age at all.


----------



## NubianFan

Man!!! I ain't never gettin those steaks!!!
Wish granted but all the other weeks go by so slow that you become ectremely nored yet you never age. All your friends and family age normally and you are left all alone eventually. 
Ok that made me sad just writing it. I wish I hadn't written that...


----------



## BillieJoeHoofstrong

I wish I could go to vet school and skip the rest of high school


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

Wish granted, but the schooling is awful, you learn practically nothing for all that money spent.

I wish I had a nice cool drink right about now...


----------



## scooter206

Wish granted but ur goat drinks it before u

I wish FFA was year around


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

Wish granted, but you miss every event and never make it.

I wish my canning jar hadn't blown up as soon as I was ready to take it out....


----------



## MoKa-Farms

Wish granted but it blew up right after you took it out instead
I wish my nose wasn't so stuffy


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

Wish granted, but now it never stops running and your skin is raw from it.

I wish something other than devastation would happen.


----------



## goathiker

Wish granted there will be no deva-station but now all your radio plays is Rap.
I wish I had a barn cleaning elf.


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

:slapfloor: oh that that is just awful! But better than devastation!

a bunch of cleaning elves would be great!

Wish granted but your elf cleans the barn and empties the straw, manure, etc into your living room.


I wish I had all the ingredients for a pasta that I have not decided on yet....


----------



## goathiker

I learned it all from DH to him everything is a play on words 

Wish granted but as soon as the mystery casserole is pulled out of the oven, it comes to life and eats your cat. 
I wish my dog didn't have her feet against my back pushing in her sleep.


----------



## NubianFan

Wish granted but now your dog has the most horrible gas.
I wish I had a box of ink pens in my desk at work, instead of a box of broken crayons....


----------



## goathiker

Wish granted but, you can't help yourself and write all over the walls. Then you have to spend your day off repainting your office. 
I wish my new does could come home sooner.


----------



## NubianFan

Wish granted they are home immediately but no sooner than they get there, a tribe of sasquatch like creatures come bounding out of the woods and each one grabs a doe under their arms and runs off deep into the woods never to be seen or heard from again. Except for the occasional strange looking tracks that seem to be part human part goat...
I wish my computer battery wasn't dying.


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

Wish granted, but 10 minutes from the time you plug it in, a huge electric current surpasses the breaker and explodes your computer.
I wish for unlimited wishes that pan out the way I want them too.


----------



## goathiker

Wish granted but you get invaded by a symbiotic brain slug and it convinces you to make bad wishes. 
I wish my yearling wether would stay in the fence.


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

Woah, brain slugs are gnarly.

Wish granted, but.now he never comes out of the pen.

I actually have a neighbor who has 4 wethers, they keep getting out and running through may back pasture, up the gully, and to my goat pen. Its kinda funny.

I wish I didn't have brain slugs...


----------



## BillieJoeHoofstrong

Wish granted but now all your goats do
I wish that I had good hay (right now I have to give hay replacement for horses because the last hay we got was hot moldy and wet grrr)


----------



## MoKa-Farms

Wish granted, but all your animals refuse to eat it
I wish I didn't have a cold


----------



## BillieJoeHoofstrong

Wish granted but now you have no nose


----------



## BillieJoeHoofstrong

I wish someone would take my grain I don't need


----------



## MoKa-Farms

Wish granted but then more grain appears.
I wish my teeth didn't hurt so much.


----------



## LaMee

wish granted 
I wish I had food my tummy is hungery

Bunnies and goats and chickens rock my world


----------



## MoKa-Farms

Wish granted but it is moldy and your stomach is sick for 3 days.
I wish for everyone to be happy and be mindful of others.


----------



## LaMee

wish granted every body is not happy

Bunnies and goats and chickens rock my world


----------



## Goatzrule

make a wish


----------



## LaMee

I wish that the fair is not here

Bunnies and goats and chickens rock my world


----------



## BillieJoeHoofstrong

Wish granted but you never have a fair 
I wish I had unlimited wishes in real life


----------



## MoKa-Farms

Wish granted but they all must be tonsil and/or leprosy related.
I wish my morning glories could grow all year round, even in the winter.


----------



## NubianFan

Wish granted but they grow under the ground where you never seen them again.
I wish my fingernails were pretty like my mom's and sisters.


----------



## MoKa-Farms

Wish granted but they grow 1 foot a month.
I wish I had a sweet calico barn cat still...


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

Wish granted! You can have mine, she's meaner and crazier than a sh-t house rat! She'll rip the skin off your face- utterly frightening cat....

I wish I had new floors.


----------



## NubianFan

Wish granted but they are guarded 24/7 by your cat...
I wish I had a magic carpet.


----------



## Delilah

Wish granted but you find out your allergic to the carpets materials and you get all wrinkly and have bumps all over.
I wish I had a magic tooth brush.


----------



## littlegoatgirl

Wish granted but it doesn't fly, instead it squirts you with nanny berries every time you pass it!

I wish my doe gave birth now instead of just now breeding her!


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

Wish granted, but the kids are not so cute

Well darn that sucks, guess I won't spend the money on new floors if the freaky cat is gonna rip my face off for it :/

I wish I didn't have that cat.


----------



## NubianFan

Delilah said:


> you get all wrinkly and have bumps all over.


 How do you know I don't look like this now?:slapfloor:
Wish granted but right after you give her away the people you gave her to, finds out she is a talking cat and makes millions taking her on talk shows.

I wish my cat wasn't so annoying at times.


----------



## Delilah

Wish granted but instead your cat is horribly mean and chews on you every chance it gets.

I wish that I had more Toggenburgs.


----------



## littlegoatgirl

Wish granted but they are all stuffed


I wish I had baby goats!


----------



## Delilah

Wish granted but they all grow wings and fly away.

I wish I had wings.


----------



## littlegoatgirl

Wish granted but they don't do anything except get in the way

I wish I was eating dinner!


----------



## NubianFan

Wish granted but one is broken and the other one has holes in it and they are both impossibly huge, useless, and cumbersome.
I wish I had a dune buggy.


----------



## littlegoatgirl

Wish granted, but it is missing both an engine and wheels

I wish the TV show FRIENDS never ended


----------



## Delilah

Wish granted but it's gets so boring you sleep through the whole thing every time.

I wish I hadn't eaten the last of the banana bread!


----------



## NubianFan

Wish granted you didn't eat the last of it but someone else did!
I wish I had some banana bread.


----------



## littlegoatgirl

Wish granted but its moldy and gross


I wish I was a famous actress


----------



## Delilah

Wish granted but you get poisoned and you turn into a gorilla.

I wish I had a green and purple dinosaur!


----------



## NubianFan

Wish granted but you are color blind and the dinosaur smells like rotting garbage...
I wish I had a carriage and two beautiful bay standardbreds to pull it.


----------



## littlegoatgirl

Wish granted but the animals have broken legs and the carriage is reduced to a pile of rubbish after a tornado the day you get it!

I wish I had win the National History Bee I was in!
(I made it to nationals, pretty good huh? )


----------



## MoKa-Farms

Yeah, that is pretty good, littlegoatgirl! Congrats.
You had won but it was opposite day and you had in fact lost
I wish I didn't have to do Religion studies.


----------



## littlegoatgirl

Wish granted but everyone hates you because of it

I wish I could sleep in tomorrow


----------



## alpine_fan

Wish granted but then you over sleep and miss the entire day.

I wish it would cool off here...


----------



## littlegoatgirl

Wish granted but it gets down to -20

I wish I didn't have to train my goats to use the cart


----------



## MollyLue9

Wish granted but on your way to a very proper and fancy event your goats get spooked by their shadows and your cart tips you right into a big mud puddle. 

I wish I has more time to ride and play with my horses


----------



## Delilah

Wish granted but they end up stepping on your foot and shattering it!

I wish that school didn't start in 8 days!


----------



## littlegoatgirl

Wish granted, but it starts in 7! 

I wish I had more $$$


----------



## Emzi00

Wish granted, but it ends up being all fake!

I wish Lacie would ship goats!


----------



## littlegoatgirl

Wish granted, but they are made out of paper and too tiny to see!!!

I wish I wasn't so HOT


----------



## milkmaid

Wish granted because you are in a coma.
I wish there were more hours in the day!


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

Wish granted, but you get nothing done.

I wish I had more ice cream


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

Emzi00 said:


> Wish granted, but it ends up being all fake!
> 
> I wish Lacie would ship goats!


I'm working on it!


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Little-Bits-N-Pieces said:


> Wish granted, but you get nothing done.
> 
> I wish I had more ice cream


Wish granted but, you can't stop eating it and get sick.

I wish I could get a buckling from this doe


----------



## Emzi00

J.O.Y. Farm said:


> Wish granted but, you can't stop eating it and get sick.
> 
> I wish I could get a buckling from this doe


Wish granted, but he runs away because you left the ban the user thread

I wish Lacie would work faster on shipping goats


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Wish granted but it ends up costing mega bucks to ship from her

I wish I had the $ now so I could buy this yearling


----------



## littlegoatgirl

Wish granted but she isn't the same goat as the picture and has horns, head butts you, (HARD), and puts a whole in your leg, which you lose forever

I wish the kids would be born NOW, not in April


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Wish granted but they are all bucks


I wish that my two reservations for next year would both be does!


----------



## littlegoatgirl

Wish granted but they die due to the heat here :I it's soooo hot!!!!

I wish I would enter a goat show


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Wish granted but you loose all your classes


I wish I could go to ADGA Nationals next year


----------



## littlegoatgirl

Wish granted but you are there as a pooper-scooper, not a spectator or contestant


----------



## MoKa-Farms

Hey Sarah- I need a wish to grant!


----------



## littlegoatgirl

Whoops-

I wish I didn't have to get up so early


----------



## MoKa-Farms

Wish granted but the goats are mad because you were late!
I wish for world peace (yeah right, like that'll ever happen.....)


----------



## littlegoatgirl

Wish granted but then other planets come and create a new kind of craziness that's even worse
I wish I had a cow


----------



## BillieJoeHoofstrong

Wish granted but she is mean and even worse when she is in heat


I wish I could expand my fenced area


----------



## littlegoatgirl

Wish granted but the fencing is very cheap and doesn't work and the goats break out

I wish Ozzie would heal faster


----------



## MoKa-Farms

Wish granted but you will be asked- 'What happened to Ozzie?'
I wish I didn't have a sore callus.


----------



## littlegoatgirl

Wish granted but you get another one that's even worse
I wish I had more goats


----------

